

Cracking wifi using Pyrit with Amazon EC2 GPUs - ssclafani
https://groups.google.com/group/pyrit/browse_thread/thread/6fb00f6c41e6ee0c?pli=1

======
timdorr
Funny enough, I was just doing this today to get into my neighbor's wifi. I've
already gotten into the WEP ones in my area, so I wanted more of a challenge
:)

Keep in mind that you need a good dictionary to work with. Brute forcing, even
at 50,000 PMK/s, is going to take 49 days with just lowercase letters for an 8
character password. Throw in numbers and it jumps up to 22 months.

If you really want in on your neighbors wifi that badly, I think social
engineering is the cheapest and fastest route ;)

~~~
wwortiz
If you want your neighbors wifi you might as well go and live close to a
college campus, all the free wifi anyone could ever want.

Other than that though cracking wpa probably isn't worth it if the network
essid is something other than a default name.

------
iuguy
Got this set up earlier in the week along with Bitweasil's multi-forcer.

As I said then, this is highly disruptive, and could work out to be the killer
app for Amazon. I've been looking into getting our instance limits raised so
we can start looking a PGP cracking.

------
gcb
wouldn't do much for the #1 use case: when you're trying to steal some hotel
expensive wifi.

